# Sprockets thread



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Just thought I'd start a thread for sprocket 
He's about 7months old now and I think yesterday we finally started puppy crazy stage lol 
We went to his second adult class and as we walked in he stood stiff and started barking at the first dog he saw never seen him act like that before he settled quickly and focused back on me but was surprised by his first reaction 
Also when we got home yesterday and this morning he's very "bitey" hands fingers feet legs pants anything he can reach he was like that a little at 11 weeks when I first brought him home but stopped pretty quickly with treats so looks like we have to relearn a few things 
He's an amazing dog so smart we've been working on lots of tricks he almost has roll over down 
of course he know all the basics sit stand lay stay (with small distractions and short distance) he also know spin and twirl (spin right and spin left) leave it(so far only with food) take it, and drop it he's great at loose leash walking and coming when called and he knows dance pretty well now (he looks so cute doing it )
I wish I could stay home all the time to train and play with him lol I'm sure if I had more time he would know tons more he's such a quick learner almost knows more tricks than my adult dogs already  
It looks like he's changing colors which I wasn't expecting he's getting some brownish colors mixed in with the black it's kinda fun to wonder what he will look like full grown lol 
Do havanese ever get cuddly? He's definitely not a huge cuddler so far right before bed he does a little but never on me just next to me and would much rather play than be pet lol 
He is such a happy smart sweet little guy makes me laugh every day I want to fill my house with more! 
I'm definitely so happy I got him and he's made me fall in love with this breed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

If this is Sprocket's thread, we need pictures 

Lola was not a cuddler, and didn't like to be held, etc. until she was about ten months when she went into heat. I thought it was because she was in heat,but it stayed. It's still on her terms, but at least a couple times a day, she'll crawl right up on to my lap or chest, if I'm lounging on the coach, and settle right in. What warms my heart is that she does it facing me, looking intently at my face for lord knows what. She just turned two this week, and is really just starting to be a cuddle bug.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, let's see some new photos. Shama has never been very cuddly either, although recently if DH dangles his arm down from the recliner, she'll come sit by his hand and allow him to pet her. She'll do the same thing for me, even letting me rub her belly. Always on her terms, however. I expect she'll get a little cuddlier as she ages . . .


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Some pics of him playing with his kong toy this morning  I love taking pics of him he's such a sweetie can't wait for a better camera so I can get some decent action shots he's the cutest little guy when he's running

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Just wanted to share a quick video of sprocket practicing outside at night 





I want to get his dance to have his paws up in the air but not sure how to get him there yet so just working on him holding it longer now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

That is so cute!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I just got free samples of honest kitchen so gave a little as a topper at dinner to Luna and sprocket they absolutely loved it! sprocket was still licking his bowl 5 minutes later lol he came back to it a couple times just to make sure there was nothing left  
I think I'll have to start buying that instead of wet food when I want to give a little topper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

So cute!

Perry isn't much of a cuddler (big difference from my 40 pound Dalmatian who was totally a lap dog!). He will 'put up' with a short amount of cuddles if I pick him up. Otherwise he will occasionally come and sit right beside me or on my lap for some cuddles. The only exceptions are mornings (after going out, right before I shower and right after) where he climbs on my lap for cuddles, and usually first thing when we go to bed - he'll come and lay on my chest for some cuddles. the rest of the time he'll come sit by me so that we can play (throw him his raccoon or kong) but he's just as happy sprawled on the floor.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

So yesterday sprocket and I went to the park I hadn't been out much in the last week I've been kinda sad with my son and his dog gone so just stayed home and trained all week except for walks around the neighborhood 
sprocket started barking and growling at the first dog he saw at the park he did come back to my side when I called him but it's got me a little worried my older dog Luna is leash reactive and I have tried so hard to keep him from being that way 
is not socializing for a week really affect him so much? 
Is he learning this behavior from my girl? Or is it like a fear period I keep hearing about? 
I plan to suck it up and go out tons to hopefully keep this from getting worse
Sprocket is done with his 2nd set of classes we are taking a month off of them and starting back up in July because we will be going to the lake at the end of June and didn't want to miss 2 classes because we are out of town now I'm worried I'll make him antisocial or something by taking a break 
Yea I'm a worrier lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I'll let someone else answer your behavior question. I just wanted to say thanks for the video. I like how his one arm is all white and the other is all black. I hadn't noticed that in the photos!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Yea he's such a cutie 
no matter how much I butcher his hair he always looks adorable 
And I've made it my mission to take him out to where there's more dogs to work on the barking before it becomes a problem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would keep getting him out there, but based on a single time, I CERTAINLY wouldn't worry about it. Remember that he has "lost" part of his family too, and I'M SURE also cues off you feeling a little blue. I know you really work on his training, and you'll get through this!!!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you 
I'm not nearly as worried right now sprocket and I walked around the block and there was a mini pincher outside barking and going crazy I took the opportunity to do some training with sprocket he did amazing not one bark paid attention to me 95% of the time with a few looks at the barking dog and listened to me 100% of the time immediately 
He did fantastic! I know the dog was behind a gate but it was inches from the sidewalk and sprocket walked right by him at my side with zero reaction 
Maybe we were just both "off" the other day 
Im very proud of my little guy  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilysmom (Mar 12, 2017)

Lily is a cuddler I'd say mostly , never really thought about it bc I had always read Havanese were so loyal and family oriented so I figured it was normal. She was very fearful of strangers , and still had spatial issues so kind of odd I'd say for her. She would let strangers get near or pet for a few months amd won't all still and is still real skiddish at times but we are working in that and she is making a lot of progress. She actually jumped in my neighbors lap other day while she was sitting in the ground and cuddled w her and gave her kisses. This is huge bc she wouldn't even touch a stranger 4-6 wks ago. She sleeps btn my husband and I and wants to be touching one of us. She lets me pick her up for cuddles anytime mostly unless she thinks I'm trying to do something. Guess they all just have their own unique personality.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Lily is adorable! I wish sprocket cuddled more 
He does have moments where he cuddles but they are not very long I love cuddly dogs! He'd rather cuddle with my other dog Luna than with me lol 
He's super attached to her but I think he annoys her a little I have been trying to keep them separated a little more lately for her sanity and to keep him from being more attached to her than to me but it seems to make him want her more lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilysmom (Mar 12, 2017)

Sprocket is so cute w his black and white alternating stripes. I love teaching Lily tricks and think has has boosted her confidence. She earned her Novice trick certificate recently!! I thought I wanted a white Have, but then when I found Lily's litter they were all the 3 thesame colors and all girls and closest to me, so I love her golden/white colors now. Yes- it's adorable to have her cuddle and in the morning she licks all over my face/ear I have to stop her. When she first started sleeping w us ~3mo she would usually go to middle / bottom of bed. But now she snuggles right up to me. Even up to my neck sometimes, I love it!! Maybe it's her security since she's been such a fearful puppy in general outside of our home? Or just her personality. My 6 yo daughter plays a lot w her and rolls around and hugs on her and they really have a close relationship. Love these sweet little dogs !!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

What a coincidence that you should mention her Novice Trick certificate today . . . I only learned about these AKC Trick Certificates yesterday! I guess it's relatively new, however.

Trick Dog Applications - American Kennel Club


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

So last night I was relaxing in the yard with Luna and sprocket 
Luna was laying next to me on the ground sprocket walked up to her and lifted his leg and marked her back and butt! Luna didn't even move she could care less that he just peed on her! I gave her a bath so not a huge deal but does anyone know why sprocket would do this? It's kinda gross and really would prefer it not happening again lol 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> What a coincidence that you should mention her Novice Trick certificate today . . . I only learned about these AKC Trick Certificates yesterday! I guess it's relatively new, however.
> 
> Trick Dog Applications - American Kennel Club


Yes, it is pretty new. I keep meaning to have Panda tested. She's got more than enough tricks for the novice title... Probably enough for the next one up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Probably just marking "his" territory. But I hope you made it VERY clear to him that that wasn't appropriate!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I yelled the "ah ah" picked him up and moved him over a couple feet pretty much what I did when he was potty training indoors just moved him to a pee pad instead of just over a couple feet I just didn't think a dog would try to mark another dog lol it's weird 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jojofergy said:


> I yelled the "ah ah" picked him up and moved him over a couple feet pretty much what I did when he was potty training indoors just moved him to a pee pad instead of just over a couple feet I just didn't think a dog would try to mark another dog lol it's weird
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, occasionally you'll have one that decides that marking on a HUMAN leg might be a good idea.  You never know what they are going to get in their fuzzy little heads!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

My cousin's Shih Tzu, Buddy marked his daughter. She had spent a lot of time playing with Buddy while visiting from college. When she attempted to go out with her friends one evening Buddy lifted his leg and let go! We had never known him to mark anything in 8 years!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Lol dogs can be so funny sometimes 
Unfortunately he tried marking Luna again last night it only seems to be when we are outside I will have to start being extra vigilant when we are out there I sure hope he never decides to try to mark a person lol 
I've noticed he will mark every poo my girl has done since the last clean up and even chooses to poo overtop her poo if any are out there he marks the same tree in our yard every time we go out and the neighbors corner fence post every time as well he really likes to mark he probably has 6-7 specific places he just has to go to every time we are out and pee on them 
he's a weird puppy sometimes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Not the best pics but he rarely cuddles with me so had to take a couple pics when he finally does 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Sprocket is becoming a pain in the butt when it comes to Luna my other dog 
she never corrects him and now he's kinda bullying her and I'm not sure what else I can do about it 
if they both have a bone sprocket wants hers sometimes she growls but never backs it up so he takes it from her she will then take his old one and now he wants that one rinse and repeat lol

I've put him in his play pen to separate them I've used the "ah ah" to distract him from her he always goes back to her 
He also wants to play all the time with her she obviously wants to be left alone sometimes
she goes to her cage (that's her space) and I'm constantly putting sprocket in his play pen to keep him from climbing in too 
Luna just lays there and lets him bite her and pounce all over her I always have to separate them sometimes she will get up and move to another spot he will just follow her and continue 
Is there anything else I can do to keep sprocket from becoming a bully? Maybe he needs longer walks? I haven't been making them too long cause he's still a puppy and it's gotten really hot out 
I feel he's been spending more time in his playpen lately than he should because he just won't leave her alone I really wish she was a little less tolerant with him lol 
Lately I've been letting Luna up on the couch and not him i don't want him to feel he's not included but he's getting pretty obnoxious lately sometimes Luna will give me this pitiful look as if begging me to help her lol I can't help but laugh and let her up on the couch which then sprocket tries to jump and bite her face I have to put the coffee table in front of her to keep him from getting to her 
What else can I try besides putting him in his play pen? Do you think longer walks will help? Or is he too young still? More training to tire him out? Idk what else to try 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Well this seems to have fixed itself, kinda 
last night sprocket kept taking Luna's bone even with her growling at him he would slide it right out of her paws then I would put him in his play pen when he got out he'd go right back to trying to take her bone after 3-4 times of this Luna finally snapped at him (I actually got it on video thinking he would just take it again and wanted to show our trainer that she doesn't stop him lol) he did back off for a while then after dinner he went for her toy luna was playing with I honestly didn't see what she did it happened so fast but I heard her growl and snapping teeth the puppy yelped and ran to hide behind my legs which is where he stayed the rest of the day he seemed so scared of her I thought maybe she bit him but no marks or blood that I can see this morning he usually runs straight toward her when he gets out of his crate but he didn't do that he hasn't tried to play with her since that happened she didn't even get up so I don't think she over corrected but he seems scared of her now hopefully they will find a middle ground where puppy stops taking her things but they still play and cuddle 
Puppy raising is definitely hard work and sometimes stressful I'm always worried about him! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Just thought I'd show another video of his training progress he does roll over so good now it's his newest trick  
Now We are working on him spinning while he dances

I bought a holder for my phone so I can take better video but it shows me in it lol not something I want to see  I'm working on trying to keep me out of the vids while using the phone holder if I can master that I'll throw up better videos of sprocket lol


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Sprocket is 1 yr old already!! Sure doesn't seem like it's been that long lol
He's such a blessing I absolutely adore him he's made this last year so much better just being here 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Also thought I'd post a little vid of this morning he wanted me to play with him so bad lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

He's so cute. Love that play bow you caught in the first photo. He has such interesting coloring - love that black leg. Gives him a certain je ne sais quoi.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Sprocket!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Sprocket!

Love the play bow photo and both of your recent videos.

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am in love with your sweetie Sprocket!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He sure is a cutie!!! Happy Birthday, little guy!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Happy birthday Sprocket! He sure is cute. Love the coloring with the black leg.


----------

